# 2 missed periods negative pregnancy tests confused!



## jessie14

Hi I did post this in a different forum a little while ago but dont think it was right for my situation so here goes !
My period is currently over 2 months late , i was previously on the mini pill femulen and had taken it for about 2 months (i have taken it before this too and have never experienced missed periods etc) my last period was on 9th February and I stopped taking the pill about 3 weeks ago in order to so to speak kick start my period which hasn't worked i only had slight discharge. I did miss a few pills and take some late so there could be a chance or pregnancy but i have taken several tests which have all been negative only one looked positive but was read after 10 Min's so I regarded it as negative. I saw my doctor and she said it was down to the pill but since I am 19 and have had no problems with irregular periods since I started them at 12 I still feel unsure. I am not under any stress or anything like that and have experienced possible symptoms, fatigue frequent urination. The only thing I could see maybe effecting this is that I have a low iron count , but have had this on and off for a few years and again my periods ha vent been affected. 

so yeah ! i'm pretty confused. Please let me know of any advise or similar situations you have had.
Thank you for any information you are able to give me. :) x


----------



## kelzyboo

I'd ask your doctor for a blood test to rule out pregnancy and maybe test your hormone levels as it could be an imbalance. My first positive pregnancy test was read after a few hours, it looked negative at 5mins so i left it, no idea what made me look again but i did and it was positive! I thought it was an evap but a few days later i got a positive in the time limit. If that was the last test you took, its worth taking another just to be sure.

Hope you get the answer your looking for xx


----------



## jessie14

kelzyboo said:


> I'd ask your doctor for a blood test to rule out pregnancy and maybe test your hormone levels as it could be an imbalance. My first positive pregnancy test was read after a few hours, it looked negative at 5mins so i left it, no idea what made me look again but i did and it was positive! I thought it was an evap but a few days later i got a positive in the time limit. If that was the last test you took, its worth taking another just to be sure.
> 
> Hope you get the answer your looking for xx

Thankyou you for replying what test did you get it on mine was on a clear blue and I've heard they are pains for evaporation lines. Yes i think I need to ask for a blood test doctor just didn't seem concerned and said we will worry in 6 months ! X


----------



## kelzyboo

I got a First response, its a pink dye and there much better than the blue dye's, i'd try a pink dye test and go back to the doctor, don't let them fob you off its worrying you now not in 6months. Good luck xx


----------



## Dukechick

Can you go to another doctor? Maybe get a second opinion, JUST in case....... Good luck.


----------



## jessie14

Yes I'm going to try and see another doctor at some point early next week still no sign of period arriving and whether or not there all in my head I have soo many symptoms I'm just so confused an wanna know ! My last period was feburary 9th ! X


----------



## rossi46

Definitely go and see another doctor if you can.
I was on Microgygon since 18. I stopped a year ago as I wasn't having periods anymore and getting bad headaches on the break week. The doctor said it might be a hormone imbalance. 
I recorded every period since quitting the pill so I when I missed a period I knew it was not usual and did a test (+ve). 
It may be your body sorting itself out. I did have a period at the correct time after I stopped the pill but each type of pill may be different. 
To put your mind at rest I would go and see a doctor again and don't let them fob you off.
Let us know how you get on


----------



## Mummy~L

It took my periods a couple of months to sort themselves out after coming off the pill so that is a fair comment from the doctor. However if it doesnt come withing the next week go and get a blood test done just to completely rule out pregnancy. Good luck xxx


----------



## jessie14

Thankyou , wasn't sure with pill as was only on it for a month and a half at the most so didn't think it would take too long to get out of my system .. Saw a nurse yesterday and she did a urine test which yet again was negative but said to get a blood test as she sees many women have negative urine tests and positive blood tests ( couldn't have one with her cos it was out of district) going to wait till begining of next week .. Have felt sick for the past two days on and off but have had mild cramping this afternoon so period may be on it's way thanks again will keep posted x


----------



## 5ara

Birth control hormones can really mess with your system for a long time. When I quit Depo Provera shot I didn't get my period for a YEAR! And after I finally got it, it wasn't regular for about another 6 months. I wouldn't worry too much, but I would see about getting the blood test to make sure. Just be really careful in future to use condoms.


----------



## jessie14

Thanks 5ara ..Has anyone on here or knownof anyone who have had negative urine tests but positive blood tests ? Would be interesting to see if its more common thanks x


----------



## ChristinaRN

Yes, my best friend never got a + urine test, but has 4 children now. It is rare but it does happen. Try not to get yourself into a panic. BCPills really wreak havoc on your body....could be months for your periods to come back and they may not be like the ones you had before. Taking the pill is almost like hitting a reset button in your body, it resets everything and it can be soooo different than before. Hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## lynnikins

i never had a bpf urine test when i was pregnant the first time in 2007 and wen i started cramping and bleeding i saw my doctor and got a positive blood test unfortunatly that pregnancy ended that weekend, but my mum didnt get a + urine test when pregnant with me some women dont process the hormones into their urine as well


----------



## stacey1983

jessie14 said:


> Hi I did post this in a different forum a little while ago but dont think it was right for my situation so here goes !
> My period is currently over 2 months late , i was previously on the mini pill femulen and had taken it for about 2 months (i have taken it before this too and have never experienced missed periods etc) my last period was on 9th February and I stopped taking the pill about 3 weeks ago in order to so to speak kick start my period which hasn't worked i only had slight discharge. I did miss a few pills and take some late so there could be a chance or pregnancy but i have taken several tests which have all been negative only one looked positive but was read after 10 Min's so I regarded it as negative. I saw my doctor and she said it was down to the pill but since I am 19 and have had no problems with irregular periods since I started them at 12 I still feel unsure. I am not under any stress or anything like that and have experienced possible symptoms, fatigue frequent urination. The only thing I could see maybe effecting this is that I have a low iron count , but have had this on and off for a few years and again my periods ha vent been affected.
> 
> so yeah ! i'm pretty confused. Please let me know of any advise or similar situations you have had.
> Thank you for any information you are able to give me. :) x




Hi Jessie14,
Did your blood test come back positive?
I have missed my period by 1 week and feeling nauseated, tired and constantly at the loo all the time but have had negative pregnancy tests. Its so frustrating, not sure whether to make an appointment at the doctors or not they may think I am being silly, the hubby certainly does.
Can you let me know how you got on thanks


----------



## A.Laodeacea.M

When my mom got pregnant with me, she said that all urine tests were negative, and she needed to take a blood test, good luck and go see a doctor :D


----------



## Shmead

It's worth mentioning that the home tests are much more sensitive than they were twenty years ago, so things were different in our mothers' day.

That said, you occasionally have false negatives on HPT, especially early on. But it's really, really unlikely to have a false negative on a correctly used HPT when you are 10 or more weeks pregnant, which is what missing two periods would imply. There is just tons of hCG in your system at that point.


----------

